# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  MMSE Battroid, Japan

## Airicist

robo-lab.jp/2014/11/30/mmse-battroid-ver

----------


## Airicist

Published on Nov 26, 2014

----------


## Airicist

MMSE Battroid ver 0.1

Published on May 31, 2015

----------

